# Growing your own axe handle.



## Del_

I set up this axe handle on a pencil sized hickory tree six or seven years ago. I don't remember exactly how long ago it was. I just cut the hickory the other day and here are photos of the handle that grew inside of the axe head.


----------



## old guy

Heh, never thought a that.


----------



## WRW

I wonder if a little paint on the head before setting it out would have been a good idea.


----------



## Del_

Should I be soaking the wood in something beneficial?


----------



## WRW

I'd debarked it to rid it of any bugs. Paint the ends to slow drying. Plan on the wood shrinking with drying. It'll need a wedge to keep the head tight.

We used boiled linseed oil on wooden handled implements, but I just read that in has some undesirable chemicals in it. My next finish to research would be a spar varnish.


----------



## Del_

Thanks Bill. 

I feared that there would be some shrinkage. 

I'll paint the ends, debark and then spar varnish it.


----------



## WRW

Best of luck. I've got to say that that is the most interesting project I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Del_

Thanks Bill.

I've found six or seven axe heads here on the property, some are double bit. The house is 150 years old. Some are in really bad shape and rusted. Also a few 'homemade' wedges. All kinds of metal parts tractor/plow parts are spread around the property.

I wish I'd set up more heads on hickories back when I did this one. Maybe I'll do it this winter.

Is hickory best?

I've got lots of red oak saplings and wild cherry, too. 

Do you think I may have 'picked' it a little early?

The tree was starting to look unhealthy I think due to be girdled.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Very cool!! I'm going to try this myself. I have a few shag bark babies around to pick from

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WRW

Del_ said:


> Thanks Bill.
> 
> I've found six or seven axe heads here on the property, some are double bit. The house is 150 years old. Some are in really bad shape and rusted. Also a few 'homemade' wedges. All kinds of metal parts tractor/plow parts are spread around the property.
> 
> I wish I'd set up more heads on hickories back when I did this one. Maybe I'll do it this winter.
> 
> Is hickory best?
> 
> I've got lots of red oak saplings and wild cherry, too.
> 
> Do you think I may have 'picked' it a little early?
> 
> The tree was starting to look unhealthy I think due to be girdled.



Hickory has a good reputation. I have seen ash used, but I've seen it split. I'd guess oak would share that tendency and cherry would not stand up well at all.

Never having seen this technique, I couldn't pass judgement on any aspect other than admiration for trying.


----------



## WRW

Well, shrinkage may be a problem. Time will tell on that. Any thoughts on making a kerf for a wedge to tighten the handle in the head?


----------



## Del_

WRW said:


> Well, shrinkage may be a problem. Time will tell on that. Any thoughts on making a kerf for a wedge to tighten the handle in the head?



I will have to look into how making a kerf is done. I don't want to remove the handle from the head if I don't have to. 

Does it need the kerf cut before it seasons?


----------



## WRW

Should be no rush on creating a kerf. I would think it best to wait, and I'd like to see if the wood above the head is beneficial.


----------



## WRW

Got a friend with an oscillating tool?


----------



## Del_

WRW said:


> Got a friend with an oscillating tool?



I might but I don't know what an oscillating tool is. I'll google it.


----------



## Atean

WRW said:


> Should be no rush on creating a kerf. I would think it best to wait, and I'd like to see if the wood above the head is beneficial.


I think the most I would add is a iron or steel wedge after much drying, if and when needed. Handle may be smoothed with spud and shave. Don't trust my memory but hackmatock best handle,after what ash definitely works. Beech for mallethead I believe.


----------



## sb47

Now that's amusing indeed. I'm sure it's gonna be weak and break if you try and use it but it's a ingenious idea.I would hang it on the wall for a conversation piece.


----------



## ray benson

Update? How did it work out. Years ago I hand split all my firewood and my dad's firewood. Made handles out of White Oak saplings for 8 and 10 pound sledge hammers and a 6 pound maul. They never lasted as good as the store bought hickory handles.


----------



## Del_

ray benson said:


> Update? How did it work out. Years ago I hand split all my firewood and my dad's firewood. Made handles out of White Oak saplings for 8 and 10 pound sledge hammers and a 6 pound maul. They never lasted as good as the store bought hickory handles.



I haven't used it yet. Still in the living room!


----------



## ray benson

Del_ said:


> I haven't used it yet. Still in the living room!


Did the wood shrink or is the head still tight?


----------



## Del_

ray benson said:


> Did the wood shrink or is the head still tight?



It is still quite tight. 

I think I'll hang it on a wall and not use it.


----------



## Huskybill

Cool now you have me thinking about copice a stump so the root system sends up multiple new shoots and put a axe or maul on each new shoot.

I copiced lots of stumps in the past and a few years later we had new shoots that became trees. Since the root system is there and healthy why not let the stumps replenish themselves.

I been back to areas I cut and they look awesome where I thinned it out. We took out oaks, ash, hickory, birch trees and left the sugar maples for tapping. I’m thinking it was done for educational purposes. I feel proud to be part of the education project so others can get involved in taping maple trees.


----------



## lone wolf

Del_ said:


> I set up this axe handle on a pencil sized hickory tree six or seven years ago. I don't remember exactly how long ago it was. I just cut the hickory the other day and here are photos of the handle that grew inside of the axe head.
> 
> View attachment 675449
> View attachment 675450
> View attachment 675451
> View attachment 675452
> View attachment 675453
> View attachment 675454
> View attachment 675455
> View attachment 675456
> View attachment 675457


Very cool but it sure takes long.


----------



## lone wolf

Del_ said:


> Thanks Bill.
> 
> I've found six or seven axe heads here on the property, some are double bit. The house is 150 years old. Some are in really bad shape and rusted. Also a few 'homemade' wedges. All kinds of metal parts tractor/plow parts are spread around the property.
> 
> I wish I'd set up more heads on hickories back when I did this one. Maybe I'll do it this winter.
> 
> Is hickory best?
> 
> I've got lots of red oak saplings and wild cherry, too.
> 
> Do you think I may have 'picked' it a little early?
> 
> The tree was starting to look unhealthy I think due to be girdled.


Hickory is best then White Oak.


----------



## siouxindian

second growth hickory has been the best were hickory is growing. but you use what grows were you live. i am not gonna put my handle tools on a tree and wait LOL that thing is gonna shrink and fail. just my 2 cents.


----------



## lone wolf

siouxindian said:


> second growth hickory has been the best were hickory is growing. but you use what grows were you live. i am not gonna put my handle tools on a tree and wait LOL that thing is gonna shrink and fail. just my 2 cents.


Still a cool as hell wall hanger.


----------



## Del_

siouxindian said:


> second growth hickory has been the best were hickory is growing. but you use what grows were you live. i am not gonna put my handle tools on a tree and wait LOL that thing is gonna shrink and fail. just my 2 cents.



I think long and hard before chopping down a tree. 












I just did it for fun.


----------



## grizz55chev

Del_ said:


> I think long and hard before chopping down a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did it for fun.


We have locust around here that should work!


----------



## J.W Younger

Del_ said:


> It is still quite tight.
> 
> I think I'll hang it on a wall and not use it.


Yeah I think I would too...
Hickory makes some of the best tool handles but the problem with young small diameter trees like that is pretty much the outer 3rd is sap wood which has less strength and rot resistance than heart wood.
Still good wood just not the potential of the tree.


----------



## lone wolf

J.W Younger said:


> Yeah I think I would too...
> Hickory makes some of the best tool handles but the problem with young small diameter trees like that is pretty much the outer 3rd is sap wood which has less strength and rot resistance than heart wood.
> Still good wood just not the potential of the tree.


Iv'e used it for my Go Devils it works fine. Buford Pusser had one!


----------



## J.W Younger

lone wolf said:


> Iv'e used it for my Go Devils it works fine. Buford Pusser had one!


Yep, Hickory is some fine dense wood, can't hardly be beat for shock resistance...white Oak beats in in rot resistance though.


----------



## lone wolf

J.W Younger said:


> Yep, Hickory is some fine dense wood, can't hardly be beat for shock resistance...white Oak beats in in rot resistance though.


Yup Hickory rots fast outdoors.


----------



## lone wolf

lone wolf said:


> Yup Hickory rots fast outdoors.


I made a Hickory milk stool-bench like in the 70's and the person still has it and it hasn't aged a bit!


----------



## Del_

I have a hard time with hickory firewood.

We've got some type of boring insect down here in GA that gets into it after it is cut. Makes a dusty mess.


----------



## lone wolf

Del_ said:


> I have a hard time with hickory firewood.
> 
> We've got some type of boring insect down here in GA that gets into it after it is cut. Makes a dusty mess.


Powder post Beatles?


----------



## Del_

lone wolf said:


> Powder post Beatles?



Probably. 

I do find small grubs.

Maybe what I"ve got is Norwegian wood?


----------



## lone wolf

Del_ said:


> Probably.
> 
> I do find small grubs.
> 
> Maybe what I"ve got is Norwegian wood?


Good song.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

Del_ said:


> I feared that there would be some shrinkage.



Like wolf said, awesome wall hanger. Cool as hell.

I always fear the shrinkage too.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

Del_ said:


> I have a hard time with hickory firewood.
> 
> We've got some type of boring insect down here in GA that gets into it after it is cut. Makes a dusty mess.


Got it here too. Doesn’t take them long at all to find it.


----------



## Huskybill

I’d either leave it be or remove the bark, smooth it out and linseed oil it. Or pick a good stain like Solar lux stain the formbys tounge oil.

https://www.shellac.net/SolarLuxDye.html

https://www.shellac.net/Behlen_Color_Chart_2015.pdf

Wear gloves with this stain. I use this on all my wood even gun stocks.


----------

